# Best wheels for a TT



## B000N (Mar 20, 2011)

Ok

Its my birthday soon and im after some wheels for the 225 TT
Firstly what size wheels should i get, as the TT can be a fairly bumpy ride .

Can you please post links and pics .
THANKS ALL


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Boon, Wheels are a personal choice so no "best" wheels, but IMO 18" & RS4/TT or QS suit the Mk1 the best. 
What wheels do you have now.?
Hoggy.


----------



## B000N (Mar 20, 2011)

they are just a very bog standard audi 16" fat 5 spoke crap m8.

i think them are the wheels u said . the RS4 wheels?

would u think 18" is a good size?


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

18's BBS RS 803 split rim OEM optional extra sweet IMO

19's look killer but ride is a bit firm but look nice

Not a fan of replica wheels sorry have to say that as big BBS fan & nothing rubs my rhubarb like fake splits & fake BBS

as prev man said personal & each to their own


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi boon, 16" are not RS4/TT, what is your location. OEM Fat spoke "comps" are 17" so not sure what you have, but 18" wheels are ideal.
Hoggy.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Totally agree with Hoggy but there are so many if's but's or maybe's. It depends on what sort of look you want and also the ride quality. As regards the look, if you want it to look reasonably standard looking then any of the Audi brand brands will suit or you could go for the all black look or even a two tone like hyper silver/gunmetal. As regards the ride quality then as you are concerned over the bumpiness of the standard TT ride then I would advise you not to go for 19" as they will firm the ride up even more so if it were me I would stick to 18" (slightly more of a sidewall to soak up the bumps).

At the end of the day it's down to you and no one can say what is the "best" wheel, just what they prefer.

Graham


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

The TT can take most wheels but its a fine line between comfort and looks.
If your in a bumpy area 17s could be a good choice as long as the style of the wheel doesnt let the rim look too small.
Steve


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Having recently bought a set and hoping to fit tomorrow, assuming my offset calculations are correct, I have to say that 18" fat fives...

are the tits.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

i am also thinking of new rims, at present have bulk standard 16" oem's but love the black look to compliment the silver. cant find the link at present but was a rounded sweeping black look..........yeah i know jees gazz give us a bit more to go on.


----------



## mattshields2004 (Oct 24, 2008)

19's!!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

gazzer1964 said:


> i am also thinking of new rims, at present have bulk standard 16" oem's but love the black look to compliment the silver. cant find the link at present but was a rounded sweeping black look..........yeah i know jees gazz give us a bit more to go on.


yeah, ive heard the rounded type wheels are best for cars unless you hate going backwards down hills then the square ones would suit.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

badyaker said:


> Having recently bought a set and hoping to fit tomorrow, assuming my offset calculations are correct, I have to say that 18" fat fives...
> 
> are the tits.


Copy cat :x :lol:


----------



## markusdarkus (Jan 9, 2009)

I think 19s look the best by far, and 17s would be way too small to fill the arches. 18s can look good as long as the spokes of the alloy reach right to the edge of the rim, which makes them appear bigger.

The best off the shelf wheels for the tt have to be 19" bbs lm for me, followed by the r36 alloys and the newer rs4 alloys in anthracite. I still think the best alloys I have seen on a tt were ttgreenys maybach alloys - epic. Although I have seen a lot of 19" bmw x5 alloys making it into golfs and audi a3s, I would love to see what they look like on a tt...


----------



## hooley (Dec 30, 2008)

badyaker said:


> Having recently bought a set and hoping to fit tomorrow, assuming my offset calculations are correct, I have to say that 18" fat fives...
> 
> are the tits.


There was a set on gumtree for £330
Were they the ones you bought?
Spacers are £160 so not a bad choice for £500

J


----------



## dpbayly (Mar 16, 2011)

mattshields2004 said:


> 19's!!


+1 

But go for something totally different in design something unlike the standard wheels IMO


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

T3RBO said:


> badyaker said:
> 
> 
> > Having recently bought a set and hoping to fit tomorrow, assuming my offset calculations are correct, I have to say that 18" fat fives...
> ...


cars looking good turbo 8)


----------



## stoffi (Jul 17, 2007)

OMG I am completely sold on these 18" Fat Fives. Are they the A8 ones? Are they 5/112 with adaptors? Where can one get these? Hubba hubba! I've got comps but they're too small imo.


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

Stay away from fake splits or RS4's. Everyone around these parts has them and they're pretty boring wheels..


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

stoffi said:


> OMG I am completely sold on these 18" Fat Fives. Are they the A8 ones? Are they 5/112 with adaptors? Where can one get these? Hubba hubba! I've got comps but they're too small imo.


I got mine off the classifieds on Edition 38. There's also the Wheel Sanctuary, ebay etc.

I have the 5th one for sale as a single on here, you could start collecting...

Oh an Rob, guilty as charged mate but they look better on green!


----------



## madmover (Apr 17, 2011)

911 Turbo Wheels


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Finchin Monza 18s if you want them i do a good deal ehhh :wink: :lol:

Dazz


----------



## madmover (Apr 17, 2011)

These are mine [album]-


----------



## tenkai (Oct 17, 2010)

Round ones! :roll:


----------



## Kerriarron (Mar 31, 2013)

I want to fit x5 wheels on my tt has anyone done thus???


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Kerriarron said:


> I want to fit x5 wheels on my tt has anyone done thus???


Hi, Do you mean 5 wheels ON or IN your TT ? I'm :? 
Hoggy.


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Kerriarron said:
> 
> 
> > I want to fit x5 wheels on my tt has anyone done thus???
> ...


I'm sure it could be BMW X5 wheels


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

J•RED said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Kerriarron said:
> ...


Hi, Silly Me.   
You will require 100 to 120 adaptors & 57.1 to 72.6 spigot rings at least, & then depends on wheel ET/width. 
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Kerriarron said:


> I want to fit x5 wheels on my tt has anyone done thus???


Yep I drive on 4 and steer with the 5th :lol:


----------



## Sarah_casper (Mar 9, 2013)

I was going to get some BBS when I was looking to purchase a standard TT, but ended up buying this car instead which already had new wheels on, I think really suit it though.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

Kerriarron said:


> I want to fit x5 wheels on my tt has anyone done thus???


Yes my mate is sticking these on his TT, had to get the pcd adapters ETc but it should look amazing!


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Sarah_casper said:


> I was going to get some BBS when I was looking to purchase a standard TT, but ended up buying this car instead which already had new wheels on, I think really suit it though.


I like the new car Sarah. It looks good, or am I biased 

With regards to wheels, I've looked at some and after a while realised l like the V6 ones. They are like the Rosemeyer concept car Audi produced. I see the same wheels a lot on TTs so happy to go with the ones people feel the need to change.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

These wheels if taken straight from an X5 are 9" front and 10" rear :-o


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

gogs said:


> These wheels if taken straight from an X5 are 9" front and 10" rear :-o


Yup... He's aware and on preliminary testing its all perfectly do able....... So I'm told lol


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

B000N said:


> Ok
> 
> Its my birthday soon and im after some wheels for the 225 TT
> Firstly what size wheels should i get, as the TT can be a fairly bumpy ride .
> ...


You have 3SDM Wheel company right there in the UK and these wheels look awesome......





































NOW ON THESE YOU NEED TO GO WITH THE 9.5 WIDE AS IT GIVES A MUCH BETTER CONCAVE LOOK  8) 8)

Where to buy.....

http://www.awesomegti.com/brand/3sdm-alloy-wheels

http://www.psituning.com/product.php?xProd=21127

will not find much of a discount anywhere in UK I believe both advertise on this forum......

So many others as well B-STAR but very pricey......


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Really :-o cuprabhoy has a set of 9J not X5 wheels with adaptors and had issues with rubbing on the strut so had to remove them .


----------



## markusdarkus (Jan 9, 2009)

If going for 19s - has to be speedlines

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewit ... 2809618297

If 18s, newer style rs4s

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewit ... 6124430127


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

gogs said:


> Really :-o cuprabhoy has a set of 9J not X5 wheels with adaptors and had issues with rubbing on the strut so had to remove them .


He's got coilovers on his, apparently there are a few mm in it lol


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Even at that it must be damn tight 
I think they look really good on the TT in that pic mind you ;-)


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

You know this lol


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Stealth69 said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > Really :-o cuprabhoy has a set of 9J not X5 wheels with adaptors and had issues with rubbing on the strut so had to remove them .
> ...


least of my worries right now! Likely going to need 35mm spacers on the front as the 25's don't space the wheel out enough with the ET52.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

Cuprabhoy said:


> Stealth69 said:
> 
> 
> > gogs said:
> ...


Christ what you going for buddy??


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

Cuprabhoy said:


> Stealth69 said:
> 
> 
> > gogs said:
> ...


going for that Porsche rear fender expansion look on the front ..... consider that aggressive :lol: :lol:

never know may look great My new wheels would not fit having 20 mm spacers coming in for all around with these wheels:










went a size small on tyre 235/40/18 instead of 245/40/18 will see what happens next week


----------



## sandfordtt (Jan 9, 2013)

Does anyone know how much you can get a set of 18 rs 4 wheels for?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

£150-200


----------



## lodey23 (Feb 20, 2013)

Did i hear bmw X5 wheels,

If i can fit them onto a leon this low then a TT should have no problems with its bigger arches


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

lodey23 said:


> Did i hear bmw X5 wheels,
> 
> If i can fit them onto a leon this low then a TT should have no problems with its bigger arches


19x9 et45 +20mm adapter
19x10 et48 +20mmadapter

should go straight without any issues :wink:

http://www.senebdesign.com/Auto/TT-offsetcalc.htm


----------



## lodey23 (Feb 20, 2013)

kazinak said:


> lodey23 said:
> 
> 
> > Did i hear bmw X5 wheels,
> ...


Fronts need a 25mm adaptor if running on coils as they will foul the strut, i had 25mm on the fronts and 15mm on the rears and had 3degrees of negative camber on the rear of that leon. looked epic thou


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

They look good on any car  i'm probably put some on my car by the end of the summer because i'm getting bored with my style 92's :lol:


----------



## lodey23 (Feb 20, 2013)

kazinak said:


> They look good on any car  i'm probably put some on my car by the end of the summer because i'm getting bored with my style 92's :lol:


Yes deffo put them on the Z4 i was looking at buying a Z4 before the TT and wanted to fit tigerclaws, get it done, would look awesome


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

What size tyres were you running on these? Obviously stretched


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Can't dl the picture, but if ur curious - check these out :

http://bit.ly/Xz3J7g


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

mullum said:


> Can't dl the picture, but if ur curious - check these out :
> 
> http://bit.ly/Xz3J7g


heres a pic of them. Very nice i think


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

im seriously loving these wheels heres a few more pics i found


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

I think the best type are round one's although I know a lot of people are keen on everything that should be round having a flat bottom- just let the tyre's down a bit?

Sent from my BlackBerry 9790 using Tapatalk


----------

